# Recycling products



## basilio (2 June 2019)

Thought the thread on commodities might be a good place for this company.

Essentially a technology to process used car/truck tires  and create steel, oil and carbon. Looks interesting.


*Cleanly Recycled Tyres – A World Technology First*
*Green Distillation Technologies* has achieved an Australian world technological breakthrough by effectively and profitably recycling end of life car and truck tyres (ELTs) into saleable commodities of oil, carbon and steel.

End of life car and truck tyres are a blight on the environment ever since they were invented over a century ago, because until now no means had been found to effectively and economically recycle them.

Grinding up old tyres to make crumbs or flakes is not a means of recycling tyres as the rubber has not been changed and there is a limit to how much of this material can be used for kindergarten playgrounds and soccer fields and using it as a furnace fuel in Asia creates noxious greenhouse damaging emissions.

As well as the environmental problem caused by dumps of old tyres or illegally discarding them in bushland and waterways, after rain they become a breeding ground for mosquitoes and a source of such dangerous diseases as Dengue and Ross River Fever.

However, using a technique known as destructive distillation, Green Distillation Technologies is able to convert this wasted resource and an environmental hazard into high demand valuable raw materials.

The process is emission free and the recycled oil is used as the heat source for the production process.
https://www.gdtc6.com/


----------



## basilio (27 January 2021)

Came across this story about an Indian company that process just about any waste into new products.
Their latest process is turning PPE masks into bricks !  Very neat.








						Home | Dr Binish Desai
					






					www.binishdesai.com


----------



## basilio (27 January 2021)

More interesting local story on dealing with the  thousands of tons of discarded clothes.









						'Too easy to just throw out': The 'untapped' opportunity in your old bedsheets and clothes
					

Participants in a NSW textile recycling trial have donated more than 1,600kg of unwanted fabrics in the space of a month and organisers say they're overwhelmed by the response.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## sptrawler (27 January 2021)

basilio said:


> Thought the thread on commodities might be a good place for this company.
> 
> Essentially a technology to process used car/truck tires  and create steel, oil and carbon. Looks interesting.
> 
> ...



Interesting pick up Bas, they are an unlisted company, but by the sounds of it that may change rapidly if they get traction in the U.S









						Green Distillation Technologies signs $100 million US tyre recycling plant deal - Tyrepress
					

Green Distillation Technologies has signed a deal to build its first plant in the United States. The agreement provides funding of up to US$100 million for the roll out of additional plants in the US, subject to the successful operation of the first one.




					www.tyrepress.com
				



From the article:
Green Distillation Technologies has signed a deal to build its first plant in the United States. The agreement provides funding of up to US$100 million for the roll out of additional plants in the US, subject to the successful operation of the first one.


----------

